# labs in los angeles



## meesh (Mar 5, 2007)

So im taking this b&w photography class, but whenever I go into the darkroom its usually packed- from my class time to the weekends... i like to be in there when its quiet and not have to explain what im printing to 50 other people.((maybe im just being unfriendly...haha)) 

wellll- any place in la that i could develop and print?  whats the cost? and how crowded does it get???  

THANKS!


----------

